# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017



## silver68 (12. Oktober 2017)

Was läuft so Leute???


----------



## Double2004 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

An der Genner Bucht/DK seit einer Woche durchaus eine Menge.#6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Wirklich schade das diese Forum so langsam im Sande versiegt :-(


----------



## silver68 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Wirklich schade das diese Forum so langsam im Sande versiegt :-(



Das sehe ich genauso wie du...deshalb dieser Versuch der Wiederbelebung..auch wenn bei vielen die Meerforellenfischerei wegen der Schonzeit im Herbst verpöhnt ist.
Es gehen doch genug Leute in SH los und man sieht doch auch im Herbst mal gerne ne silberblanke! Wüde mich über Meldungen freuen! Ich kann leider erst Anfang Dezember etwas beitragen:c
Petri an alle, Silver


----------



## maki1980 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Moin,

 wusste gar nicht, dass die MEFO überhaupt Schonzeit hat?!?
Aber Silberlinge darf ich doch entnehmen, oder?


----------



## kneew (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

nur wenn die sich nicht in der schonzeit befinden.. gefärbte setzt man generell zurück aber die silbernen wenn sie sich nicht in schonzeit befinden, kannst du sie mitnehmen.  finde persönlich das die schonzeiten der meerforellen überall angeglichen sein sollten sowie auch die entnahme der fische also wie viele pro tag.. mv hat eine grenze von 3 max am tage, sh wiederum hat glaube ich keine begrenzung. tight lines


----------



## maki1980 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Danke!
Aber wann fängst du mehr als 3 Stück am Tag....?
Ist mir "leider" noch nie passiert......


----------



## Double2004 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Heute auch wieder ein tolles Angeln an der dänischen (Süd-) Küste. Zwei Silberbarren von 50+ gab es zum Mitnehmen. Außerdem vier Seehunde und einen Fuchs beobachtet- ein gelungener Vormittag.:g


----------



## maki1980 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Für Schleswig Holstein:
 Für Lachs und Meerforelle gilt eine Schonzeit vom 01.Oktober bis einschließlich 31.Dezember für Fische im Laichkleid, wobei silberblanke Fische mit losen Schuppen ausgenommen sind.

 Bin ab Sonntag auf Fehmarn.... mal schauen was so geht.


----------



## Alter Kämpfer (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Am Sonntag geht's für 2 Wochen nach Als / Broager !!!:vik:
 Wir werden ja sehn.....  :g #:

 Petri Heil an alle !!!!!!  #6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Ich hoffe Ihr postet auch ob was ging oder nicht  !!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Das Fischereirecht ist nunmal Ländersache und die zuständigen Behörden als "Verpächter" für die jeweiligen Küstenabschnitte legen individuelle Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße fest.
Für die Küste gilt nach meinem Wissen (bitte berichtigen wenn nicht stimmig):

SH - Mindestmaß 40cm Schonzeit 01.10.-31.12. für gefärbte Fische - keine Fangbegrenzung;

MV - Mindestmaß 45cm Schonzeit (für alle Mefos) vom 15.09. - 14.12. - 3 Stück pro Tag und Person Fangbegrenzung

TL
Rolf #h


----------



## kneew (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

@mefohunter84
genau stimmt! in der zeit wo hier in mv die schonzeit gilt, hat man wiederum zeit um vorfächer zu basteln. aber es geht ja bald wieder los hier und da möchte man dann auch gerüstet sein für den fall der wenigen fälle *grins*.. 

tight lines


----------



## Mot (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Gemeinde was ist los?

 War keiner am Wasser oder die Fänge so schlecht?
Die hälfte der schlimmsten Jahreszeit in MV ist vorbei, bald geht's wieder los auf die Schönsten der Schönen.:k:l


----------



## pommernjung (1. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

...und leider noch anderthalb Monate warten.......#c
Aber das Equipment steht schon bereit  |rolleyes


----------



## flyfighter (1. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Ort: Rosenfelde 
Tageszeit: ca halb 8 morgens 
Köder: rot/schwarz Meerforellenblinker
Wetter: bedeckt, leichter Westwind
Fang: meerforelle blank 56 cm
Sonstiges: mehrere kleine dorsche und kleine Forellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Toller Fisch, dickes Petri !!! #6


----------



## Colli_HB (1. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Petri, schöner Fisch!


----------



## Angeldidi (1. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war vom 27.-31.10. auf Als unterwegs und konnte 2 Meerforellen von jeweils 50cm überlisten - 1 silberblank, eine angefärbt (schwimmt wieder). Beide konnte ich am Strand etwas südlich von Mommark erwischen. Eine dritte ist mir nach kurzem Drill vom Haken gesprungen.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Mot (2. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Petri den Fängern. Schön zu lesen das was raus kommt.

#6#a


----------



## Hering 58 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Petri den Fängern.#6


----------



## jochen68 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Mein Trip letzte Woche an die Ostsee brachte in vier Angeltagen immerhin eine Meerforelle auf Fliege, die ich wegen Verfärbung sofort losgemacht und zurückgesetzt habe. Dazu hatte noch mehrere große Nachläufer auf Blinker, einmal erschrak ich schon ziemlich, als der Torpedo mit lautem Klatscher vor mir abdrehte. Dazu mein erster Hornhecht (Fliege) und nach langer Abstinenz doch wieder Dorsche. Mein Kumpel fing auf Fliege 'ne schöne, fette und silberne Mitt-Fuffzigerin, die mit aufs Backblech durfte ;-) und verlor einen weiteren Fisch. Allerdings waren die Bedingungen alles andere als gut, erster Tag stürmischer Ostwind mit auflandigen Meterwellen, dann die Tage schräg ablandig sehr windig bis stürmisch, praktisch allenfalls für extreme Weitwürfe mit der Spinnrute.


----------



## silver68 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Wo seid ihr gewesen??



jochen68 schrieb:


> Mein Trip letzte Woche an die Ostsee brachte in vier Angeltagen immerhin eine Meerforelle auf Fliege, die ich wegen Verfärbung sofort losgemacht und zurückgesetzt habe. Dazu hatte noch mehrere große Nachläufer auf Blinker, einmal erschrak ich schon ziemlich, als der Torpedo mit lautem Klatscher vor mir abdrehte. Dazu mein erster Hornhecht (Fliege) und nach langer Abstinenz doch wieder Dorsche. Mein Kumpel fing auf Fliege 'ne schöne, fette und silberne Mitt-Fuffzigerin, die mit aufs Backblech durfte ;-) und verlor einen weiteren Fisch. Allerdings waren die Bedingungen alles andere als gut, erster Tag stürmischer Ostwind mit auflandigen Meterwellen, dann die Tage schräg ablandig sehr windig bis stürmisch, praktisch allenfalls für extreme Weitwürfe mit der Spinnrute.


----------



## jochen68 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Im Norden, SH.


----------



## silver68 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Moin Leute.
Mich würde sehr interessieren was auf Fehmarn so läuft im Moment, da ich bald ein paar Tage hoch fahren möchte! Kann mir da jemand was sagen?
Von mir aus auch per PN.

Petri an alle, Gruß Silver


----------



## Ulli_1 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

War gestern los, um meine neue Wathose auszuprobieren, weil ich vor zwei Wochen einen "leicht" nassen A... bekommen habe.

Beide Tage weder auf Fliege noch auf Blech. Dafür war es schön kalt.


----------



## Colli_HB (22. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Schade Ulli!

In welcher Ecke warst Du unterwegs?

Gruß Colli


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*



Ulli_1 schrieb:


> War gestern los, um meine neue Wathose auszuprobieren, weil ich vor zwei Wochen einen "leicht" nassen A... bekommen habe.
> 
> Beide Tage weder auf Fliege noch auf Blech. Dafür war es schön kalt.


jetzt trocken?


----------



## Ulli_1 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

:vik: ja furztrocken, wie man so schön sagt, und eine ganz andere Bewegungsfreiheit der Amtmungsakiven.

Wir waren Höhe Pelzerhaken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Hab immer noch Neopren - dehnt sich gut in Bauchhöhe ;-))


----------



## Colli_HB (23. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Danke Ulli! Pelzerhaken wollte ich mir auch schon immer mal angucken! Ist das was für Fliegenfischer?


----------



## Rhöde (24. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Ein bisschen mehr Leben hier in der Bude würde mich auch freuen.
Ist wohl doch den vielen Abgreifern geschuldet, die aber nichts weiter beitragen wollen.

Na ja, vielleicht tut sich hier ja wieder n bisschen was.
Allen eine gute Herbst-/Wintersaison !!! #6


----------



## Ulli_1 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Danke Ulli! Pelzerhaken wollte ich mir auch schon immer mal angucken! Ist das was für Fliegenfischer?



Ja da kannst du mit allem angeln. Es gibt schöne Rinnen zwischen den Sandbänken. Bin zwar nicht ganz so der Experte fürs Fliegenfischen aber ich denke genau das ist das was sie immer befischen.


----------



## Slotterwobbel (27. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Datum:
Angelzeit:27.11.2017
Fangzeit:12:00
Ort/Fangplatz:Schilksee
Angelmethode: Spiro
Köder: Polar Magnus
Wassertiefe:2-3
Gewässergrund: leo
Wind:W 4-5
Himmel:Regen
Lufttemperatur: kalt
Wasserstand: niedrig
Sicht (Wasser):Klar
Wassertemp.:
Anzahl:1 Steelhead
Gewicht: ca.2,5 kg
Länge:??

Sonstiges: 1 Biss verhauen#q, und ein klein smolt


----------



## Colli_HB (27. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Petri Dirk!

Die wird einen guten Drill hingelegt haben!?


----------



## Rhöde (27. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*



Slotterwobbel schrieb:


> Datum:
> Angelzeit:27.11.2017
> Fangzeit:12:00
> ....................
> ...



Dem Schmuddelwetter getrotzt. Toller Fang !

*PETRI* #6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (28. November 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*



Slotterwobbel schrieb:


> Datum:
> 
> Wind:W 4-5
> Himmel:Regen
> ...



Fettes Petri bei dem Wetter zählt die doppelt :m


----------



## Holzwurm81 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Moin Moin , ich bin der neue hier . Werde morgen Nachmittag mal mein Glück in Dahme probieren . Mal gucken was da so geht ?!? Hier gibt es echt super Berichte und Anregungen von euch . Vielen Dank melde mich Gruß Bastian


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Hallo Holzwurm,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum  Ich habe deinen Beitrag mal in das aktuelle 2017er Thema verschoben und drücke Dir die Daumen, dass dein Ausflug von Erfolg gekrönt wird #6


----------



## Holzwurm81 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Ja danke , hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen in Dahme gemacht ? 

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Holzwurm81 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Schade das so wenig neue Berichte kommen , habe zuerst welche von 2000 gelesen


----------



## mefofänger (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

haben alle angst bekommen das die falschen leute hier mitlesen! war in dahme noch nie. such dir am besten per google maps schöne strände mit rinnen in wurfweite! mfg mefofänger


----------



## kneew (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

@*Holzwurm8*1
geh deine wege verlasse dich nicht zusehr wo und wann andere was gefangen haben wie @*mefofänger* schon schreibt, google dir die karte auf da wo du fischen möchtest und dann machst du strecke.. finde den spot für dich und genieße die ruhe die dann hast beobachte und das ist 1000 mal besser als in reihe nebeneinader mit vielen anderen anglern zu fischen.. da meist die abstände zu seinem nächsten auch nicht wirklich eingehalten werden daher ...... allein kannst du mehr abfischen von links nach rechts insofern niemand weiter da steht also tight lines. 

google maps - da wo du startest + ziel + strecke machen.
windfinder - wind + welle + wetter
bsh lübeck - wasserstand + strömungen 

das gebe ich dir mit auf dem weg.. 
viel erfolg! |wavey:

p.s. *und an @lle anderen hier <----*  euch eine schöne und erlebnisreiche saison ende 2017- anfang 2018 viel gück
tight lines.


----------



## Holzwurm81 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Danke euch beiden , so Angeln sind im Auto . Gleich noch bisschen arbeiten und dann los . Ja glaube auch jeder sollte sich selbst einen Strand suchen und selbst mal die Murmel anstrengen . Werde mir nachher mal ein Bild machen ,melde mich . Gruss Bastian


----------



## mefofänger (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

dann mal petri heil


----------



## raku (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

@Mefofänger 
Na, dann gibt´s hier ja wieder reichlich Berichte....


----------



## Holzwurm81 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

So , bin jetzt nach 999 Würfen durch mit der Schicht . Nichts zu machen kein Fisch . Wetter der Hammer super toller Sonnenuntergang Wasser ca 4grad . Geangelt von 14:30-17:00 . Es waren noch zwei Bootsangler und ein Belly Angler am Start sah bei allen leider so aus. Aber alleine die Luft und das drum herum war schon ausreichend für einen schönen angel Ausflug .  Werd jetzt erst wieder zwischen den Tagen dazu kommen , mal sehen vielleicht mit Belly Boot . Gruß Bastian


----------



## eagle-ray (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Ich beneide Dich für den schönen Nachmittag am Meer. Aber den einen Wurf hättest Du doch noch machen können .


----------



## kneew (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

petri dank, #h

ich liebe das angeln und vor allem die geduld nichts ist schöner als beim angeln viel geduld zu haben, und das wetter sowie auch die schöne natur um einen herum zu genießen.. fisch da oder nicht hauptsache der wille zählt, die energie und was das fischen auf meerforelle eben ausmacht. @*Holzwurm* 999 würfe komm schon einen einzigen wurf hättest aber noch machen können ganz im sinne vom fisch der 1000 würfe..  nun hast nur geschneidert *LOL* bleib dran.. 

@*raku *das wird sicherlich schauen wir alle mal.. euch viel erfolg!
|rolleyes


----------



## flyfighter (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Heute morgen in Weißenhaus an der Steilküste gewesen, leider auch kein Erfolg, aber Wetter war echt gut!

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mefofänger (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*



Holzwurm81 schrieb:


> So , bin jetzt nach 999 Würfen durch mit der Schicht . Nichts zu machen kein Fisch . Wetter der Hammer super toller Sonnenuntergang Wasser ca 4grad . Geangelt von 14:30-17:00 . Es waren noch zwei Bootsangler und ein Belly Angler am Start sah bei allen leider so aus. Aber alleine die Luft und das drum herum war schon ausreichend für einen schönen angel Ausflug .  Werd jetzt erst wieder zwischen den Tagen dazu kommen , mal sehen vielleicht mit Belly Boot . Gruß Bastian


fisch ist eben nicht immer alles. manchmal macht es auch der schöne tag am wasser. mfg


----------



## Holzwurm81 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Moin , gefühlt waren es auch glaube ich 2000 würfe 
Wie gesagt sehr schöne Ecke . Werde es sicherlich probieren zwischen den Tagen mal mit dem Belly ins oder ans Wasser zu gehen . Irgendwann zappelt schon was an der Rute . Werde mich aber vorher melden , vielleicht schließt sich ja jemand an . Gruß Bastian und einen schönen 3 Advent


----------



## kneew (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

danke #:.. 
heute ist montag (18.12.2017) -eine woche urlaub und es geht wie soll ich es schreiben, ans wasser genau..  gestern hatten wir fett nord wind bei 3 bft also die angeln blieben im auto und wir waren (3 angler) gesamt am strand und haben nur die vielen moewen gesehen und schaumkämme wasser hoch bis quasi an die wand ran also nichts mit fischen gehen.. somit blieb es ein sonniger sonntag und anstatt fisch gab es (green smoothie).|supergri

schöne woche euch @ll hier tight lines

grüße


----------



## Holzwurm81 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Frohe Weihnachten  an alle


----------



## lammi (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Frohe Weihnachten und dicke  Fische:vik:


----------



## pikehunter0567 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Moin zusammen, war heute spontan von 11-13 Uhr mit Blinker und Springerfliege an der Küste, Wasser klar, leicht seitlicher Wind.Kein Fisch, kein Kontakt. Vor Ort waren noch einigeFliegenfischer, während ich dort war ging da auch nichts. 
War trotzdem schön nach den Feiertagen mal etwas Seeluft zu schnuppern.

An die beiden Fliegenfischer , falls hier angemeldet,  Danke für die Tipps bzgl Wat Bekleidung und Kescher  Befestigung. 
Petri an alle  Ingo


----------



## sn-angler (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Heute von 9-13 Uhr zwischen Rerik und Kühlungsborn unterwegs gewesen. Sehr klares und ruhiges Wasser bei den südlichen Winden. Auf grün-silbernen Gno zwei kurze Anfasser und eine dritte, vielleicht knapp maßige Mefo kurz vorm Kescher verloren. Egal, es war wieder ein schöner Tag an der Küste.


----------



## Holzwurm81 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Moin Moin , werde es gleich mal in scharbeutz von der seebrücke versuchen. Gruß Bastian


----------



## Holzwurm81 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Die Seebrücke in Scharbeutz ist von Touristen überlaufen . Es waren zwei weitere Angler am Brückenkopf . Nur Mini Leos sonst nichts . Sage mir immer das war das letze mal auf dieser Brücke , aber irgendwie zieht es einen doch da aus welchem Grund auch immer wieder hin ?!?!?! Jetzt ist Schluss damit ! Gruß Bastian hoffe ihr hattet mehr Glück??


----------



## Angeldidi (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Hallo zusammen,

heute war ich am Strand bei Norgaardholz. Die äußeren Bedingungen waren recht angenehm (Westwind 3 Bft, Sonne & Wolken im Mix, ca. 4 Grad Lufttemperatur). Trotz des Abfischens einer Strecke von gut 1 Km leider keinen Kontakt am Blinker gehabt. Egal, Versuch macht klug - und ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser sind immer herrlich.

Mal sehen, ob die kommenden 2 Tage hier auf der Ecke Fisch bringen, ich werde berichten.

Viele Grüße & guten Rutsch,

Dietmar.


----------



## boot (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Moin moin, ich könnte bei mir in der Nähe Mefos bei ihren Laichgeschäft beobachten, und was für U-Boote dabei waren echt der Hammer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*



boot schrieb:


> Moin moin, ich könnte bei mir in der Nähe Mefos bei ihren Leichgeschäft beobachten, und was für U-Boote dabei waren echt der Hammer.



Bei euch gibt es Mefos, die Geschäfte mit Leichen machen???#d


----------



## boot (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Ups :q scheiß Tab#6


----------



## Holzwurm81 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue jahr und dicke Fänge für das kommende Jahr .


----------



## kneew (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2017*



Holzwurm81 schrieb:


> Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue jahr und dicke Fänge für das kommende Jahr .


  Danke auch, und das eure Ruten alle krumm bleiben..


----------

